# Linux (Ubuntu) in Windows 10 Anniversary Update (Microsoft in bed with enemy)



## VulkanBros (Aug 23, 2016)

If you have Windows 10 x64 with the Anniversary Update installed, it is now possible to run Linux within a Windows prompt.

Turn on "Developer Mode"
Restart PC
In "Turn Windows features on or off" Select "Windows Subsystem for Linux"
Restart PC
In a command promt type bash

https://msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/wsl/install_guide

I find that cool .....


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 23, 2016)

You might note that you are not running linux, only a bourne again shell port...


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 23, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> You might note that you are not running linux, only a bourne again shell port...



Well yes.....sort of hinted that in my line:"In a command promt type bash" ..... but you are right


----------



## Kursah (Aug 23, 2016)

Well don't forget that Microsoft is pushing open source Powershell support into Linux as well. I guess that's tit for tat though I prefer Terminal.

http://arstechnica.com/information-...est-open-source-release-coming-to-linux-os-x/


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 23, 2016)

VulkanBros said:


> Well yes.....sort of hinted that in my line:"In a command promt type bash" ..... but you are right



I did not see that line, no worries either way though...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> You might note that you are not running linux, only a bourne again shell port...



which is basically just replacing cgywin with a home grown microsoft app.


----------



## Frick (Aug 23, 2016)

Easy Rhino said:


> which is basically just replacing cgywin with a home grown microsoft app.



That's like saying "oh and Apple phones are jailbreaked by default now", looking at MSs history. And looking at comments it seems it's faster and you can run stuff unmodified. I just hope they keep at it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2016)

Frick said:


> That's like saying "oh and Apple phones are jailbreaked by default now", looking at MSs history. And looking at comments it seems it's faster and you can run stuff unmodified. I just hope they keep at it.



well yea


----------

